# 88th Annual International Grand Isle Tarpon Rodeo



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

I couldn't give a precise number but Captain **** Schouest has leadered a couple of thousand tarpon in the Louisiana Delta

...and a Schouest wins another IGITR.

1, Lance Schouest, Houma 192-0; 2, David McCaleb, Houston, 183-6; 3, Curtis Marcello, Houma, 181-3; 4, Richard Hawthorne, Houma, 181-0; 5, Jeff DeBlieux, Houma, 174-6.


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

******

**** was at the weigh station that day for all of 5 minutes because he saw another fish that was bigger that he wanted to go back and try to catch it. He estimated it at low 200's. Most of these fish that were caught popped up in about a 2 hour window in the Four Bayou area, 7-9 miles SE of Barataria pass on Grand Isle.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I've got a question...What was the prize for the first place tarpon?


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Awards*

they give trophy's for awarrds in the grand isle rodeo. they also generally have a private calcutta not affiliated with the tournament as well.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

so they kill those big fish for just a trophy??? how much is the calcutta?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Scott said:


> how much is the calcutta?


Does it really matter?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

does to me..... I'd hope killing a fish is worth a lot!!! Otherwise, seems it could be a catch and release tournament, just as easily... we have a calcutta at ours and it is catch and release.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

they have a tag & release division as well. If your conscience does not allow you to fish in the division that kills fish you should try fishing the tag & release division. its all about the comraderie and money that is generally raised for charities that keeps these events going. Remember if it was up to the PETA people we would not be allowed to even have tag & release tournaments due to the extreme pain & suffering we supposedly put these fish through just to get our evil fishing jollies. I look forward to fishing your upcoming tournament and am praying for good weather.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I don't see that happening any time soon. 

From the FWIW department: According to the GITR records, in 2003, there were 16 tarpon registered in the T&R division. From 2003 - 2008, there have been a total of 10 tarpon T&R, and 5 of those were in 2004. There were also 5 tarpon brought to the dock that weighed less than 100 lbs. 4 of those were in 2006, 92-83 lbs, when there were 0 entered in the T&R. 

That's pretty depressing if you ask me.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Scott said:


> does to me..... I'd hope killing a fish is worth a lot!!! Otherwise, seems it could be a catch and release tournament, just as easily... we have a calcutta at ours and it is catch and release.


I guess the PTTS isnt looking so bad after all. At least they release their fish


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Never been a huge fan of either..... but at least at Grand Isle they're not snagging them and have to actually get the fish to eat...


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

Just looked at their web site, the pics look like lots of fun with great community involvement. Thinking of making the trip next year if I still have a boat. Has any one here made the trip or fished the tourn??


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

El Tractor, you need to come do a warm-up run at our tournament. The Silver King guys go over there every year. A few more of us will go next year. Come to the tournament in Galveston this weekend. It's a good time.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I wasn't at the rodeo, so this isn't first-hand information, but I heard that some of the Louisiana guys were trolling with their outboards (not gas inboards) and didn't have any problems catching fish. Anyone else hear this? I was told the Texas guys still used their electric motors.


----------



## barrymathieu (Dec 13, 2006)

Impossible to follow same format as PTTS! GITR tarpon anglers access at least five locations that have fishable concentrations of tarpon around the Miss. River Delta, and they all are considerable distances apart. Boca Grande's main concentration of fish is practically spitting distance from where the weighmaster boat situates and the crowd spectates.
It would be great to have a number of really fast weigh boats that could get those Louisana tarpon officially weighed and successfully released!
Tall order!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

barrymathieu said:


> Impossible to follow same format as PTTS! GITR tarpon anglers access at least five locations that have fishable concentrations of tarpon around the Miss. River Delta, and they all are considerable distances apart. Boca Grande's main concentration of fish is practically spitting distance from where the weighmaster boat situates and the crowd spectates.
> It would be great to have a number of really fast weigh boats that could get those Louisana tarpon officially weighed and successfully released!
> Tall order!!


Who says you have to weigh it - make it all catch and release with observers on board like some of the big money bill fish tournaments and it is based on numbers, not necessarily size - you could of course have a minimum size...

I think there are always other ways to reinvent the wheel...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Capt.Schenk said:


> I wasn't at the rodeo, so this isn't first-hand information, but I heard that some of the Louisiana guys were trolling with their outboards (not gas inboards) and didn't have any problems catching fish. Anyone else hear this? I was told the Texas guys still used their electric motors.


I have not heard that and would expect to have by now. Not saying it didn't happen but I'd say it is highly unlikely... could a fish or two get caught that way, sure... but not a ton. I have been over there a lot and never seen anybody troll with an outboard. There may be some confusion because most of the guys troll with their engines down - some even have electric motors mounted on engines etc. All I know is a few years ago I tried it in a target rich tarpon environment and with a small very quiet outboard and everybody caught fish but me. I turned the motor off and cast and I got fish too. Knowing what I know from all my years being around stuff, I won't say it is impossible but highly unlikely they were very successful at it. Probably more likely somebody was just confused as to what they saw or heard.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

just depends on weather the fish are feeding or not when talking outboards and in & outs, versus inboards in the delta area. when blind trolling the south pass,southeast pass,pass a loutre areas the outboards have held ther own with inboards. however when the fish are rolling and moving alot and not really in the feeding mode the inboards do seem to have have had the distinct advantage. when trolling with out boards I have always tilted my motors up a bit, but more importantly is try not change RPM's when working fish that are rolling and moving this will greatly increase your odds, and keep the fish a little calmer. once they get spooked it generally doesn't matter what your powered with they are just spooked. Having said this , and fishing here with the guys off of galveston the last 2 years the trolling motor is definately the ticket.


PS. scott what is the absolut last day and time to register for the tournament this weekend.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Anytime before you leave the dock on Saturday morning - i.e. I leave the dock at 7:00 a.m. so when I leave is kind of the deadline... Officially, you should register by 6:30 a.m. on Saturday. I will be there Friday from 5:30 p.m. until about 7:00 p.m. and then again Saturday morning starting at 5:30 a.m.

Interesting about the outboards over there - hadn't observed or seen that but haven't been there in awhile so... Guess I learn something every day....

All that should be on the front page of the tournament website - www.tarpontomorrowproam.com


----------

